# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gezuar Ditelindjen! Faik

## biligoa

*Gezuar Ditelindjen! Te uroj nga zemra edhe 100 pranvera te lumtura! T'u realizofshin te gjitha deshirat ne jete! 
Cun  i pathyer i Kombit Shqiptar*

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

ndonjë sqarim më tepër...ta urojmë dhe ne të tjerët?Kush është ky Faik?

----------

